# FBAR Filing



## gleeruss (Sep 3, 2012)

Am looking for an accountant to interpret my Mexican bank account statements and properly file FBAR reporting. Is there someone in Xalapa, Ver.? Need someone familiar with FBAR filing and requirements.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

The FBAR is possibly the easier of the forms to complete. Then you have the 8938s and 1116s on the tax return (if appropriate). 

There is an EXCELLENT group of people - on this site - who might be able to help you through it on your own. At the top of the page enter 'expat taxes' in the google search field. They aren't Mexico-centric but aside from the language thing it might work.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chuck846 said:


> The FBAR is possibly the easier of the forms to complete. Then you have the 8938s and 1116s on the tax return (if appropriate).
> 
> There is an EXCELLENT group of people - on this site - who might be able to help you through it on your own. At the top of the page enter 'expat taxes' in the google search field. They aren't Mexico-centric but aside from the language thing it might work.


You can file the FBAR online. It is pretty easy. All you need is the total balance in every foreign bank. Depending on your situation there might be other filing requirements or none.

See: https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Corporations/FATCA-Information-for-Individuals
Also: https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Smal...t-of-Foreign-Bank-and-Financial-Accounts-FBAR


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> You can file the FBAR online. It is pretty easy. All you need is the total balance in every foreign bank. Depending on your situation there might be other filing requirements or none.
> 
> See: https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Corporations/FATCA-Information-for-Individuals
> Also: https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Smal...t-of-Foreign-Bank-and-Financial-Accounts-FBAR


Correction - you MUST file the FBAR online !


----------

